# Hoja de Toma de Datos



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

¿Propuestas?   Es una hoja para tomar datos de cara a establecer el presupuesto para la instalación de un cliente.... Yo pienso que sería "Data Collecting Sheet" o más bien "Data Gathering Sheet"....?

¡Por favor es urgente!

Valoraré todas las propuestas.

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Has buscado toma de datos en nuestro diccionario? Al fondo de la página, hay una lista de hilos anteriores en el foro acerca de ese tema. Allí podrás encontrar otras ideas o confirmar las tuyas.

Los términos Data Collection Sheet y Data Gathering Sheet me parecen adecuados y entendibles. Además, son sinónimos -- no veo la diferencia entre "collection" y "gathering" en este contexto.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

¿Muchas gricas Fenixpollo por la celeridad de tu respuesta!

Mwe incliné para Data Collection pero akl ver gathering referida a datos en el diccionario de wordreference pues me disparó la duda... yno habñia visto el hilo que apuntas.

Merci compañero.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

...Collecting or collection sheet?


----------



## fenixpollo

Las dos palabras funcionan bien pero mi preferencia es "collection".


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

De acuerdo.... pero por alguna razómn en particular, o los dos son correctos y la razón es personal?


----------



## abeltio

Muchas veces se usa directamente "Data sheet" o "Technical Data Sheet". Si es un título y la planilla que sigue es clara no hace falta más.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think this is a TDS. If the "datos" are general information rather than measurements and other figures, I would call it a "client information sheet/form" rather than a "data sheet."


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

k-in-sc said:


> I don't think this is a TDS. If the "datos" are general information rather than measurements and other figures, I would call it a "client information sheet/form" rather than a "data sheet."





Good discussion. Thanks to everybody.

Well I cannot transfer or copy any docuemnt of the multinational I am currentñy working in, but Ican tell it is a document for collectin the Client´ s data referring both to his/her warehouse where we want to install our Robotic solution, as well as his financial adress and the type of merchandise to store.. etc...all data that can meet the requirements of our product to be installed. 


I liked Collection Data Sheet more than Gatherion Data Sheet.

The questiion is: Is that correct the inversion of the adjectives "Data Collection Sheet" for "Collection Data Sheet"? Does it change the meaning?

I am tranlating this Manual into English (from Spanish) and I would like to have it defined for next week.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## fenixpollo

The order of words is Data Collection Sheet.

I agree with k-in-sc that the phrase "data collection sheet", which is a literal translation of "hoja de toma de datos", is not a common phrase and therefore is not necessarily the best translation. What I mean is that "data collection sheet" is not descriptive, it does not tell me anything about the sheet or what data is being collected.

K-in-SC's suggestion of *client information sheet* is much more common and descriptive, and would be understood more easily by native speakers. Another option, based on the additional context information you gave us in your last post, might be *logistics specifications sheet* or *logistics information sheet*.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

fenixpollo said:


> The order of words is Data Collection Sheet.
> 
> I agree with k-in-sc that the phrase "data collection sheet", which is a literal translation of "hoja de toma de datos", is not a common phrase and therefore is not necessarily the best translation. What I mean is that "data collection sheet" is not descriptive, it does not tell me anything about the sheet or what data is being collected.
> 
> K-in-SC's suggestion of *client information sheet* is much more common and descriptive, and would be understood more easily by native speakers. Another option, based on the additional context information you gave us in your last post, might be *logistics specifications sheet* or *logistics information sheet*.



Dear all,

if I decide to change the term for "Client information sheet" (which is the more reasonable one if it must be better inderstood by native speakers), this will have to be changed in more than *1000 documents *in the 5o years of history of this enterpise... So I will take this weekend to reflect in this huge decision.

Thanks to all again and have anice weekend.

We are all a good team.


Kind regards,


JH.


----------



## k-in-sc

If they've already translated it as something which you haven't mentioned but are reluctant to change, why are you asking us how to translate it?


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Because I have been hired in the Translation Department of this multinational to supervise the translation of all the documentation and they gave me the power to change it if I consider that there may be a better translation for that item, since they have been having poor translations last years and our native delegates overseas sometimes found them difficult to understand.

Nevertheless, any change I make entails to review mountains of documents and I have to ensure that this is the ebst election, that is why I need ot reflect on it before moving forward.

Kind regards,


Jordi Romero


----------



## k-in-sc

What have they been calling it and why do you think you have to change it retroactively?


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Collection data Sheet...and I suppose the normal order is Data Collection Sheet as suggested. Otherwise I am considering to choose "*client information sheet* is much more common and descriptive, and would be understood more easily by native speakers", according to Fenixpollo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, as fenixpollo said, "collection data sheet" is not the correct word order. "Client data sheet" is a possibility.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Dear all,

after this weekend of reflection, I have chosen the option "Cliernt data sheet". 

Thanks to all of you for the advice and support. We are going to change  al little bit of history!


----------



## k-in-sc

I hope without the "r"


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

sure it was a mistake typing it because of the emotion!


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, we're all excited for you


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

The change is already made and the huge machinery works again.... Human beings and no big companies are the ones who make big changes in the world.


----------

